# Wood to use?



## Krinchley (May 13, 2019)

So I'm planning on building some hide boxes and a basking platform for my BD. What would be the best type of wood to use?


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 13, 2019)

lot's of people use melamine but I build mine out of pine


----------



## Krinchley (May 13, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> lot's of people use melamine but I build mine out of pine


I've heard bad things about pine and heat?


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 13, 2019)

I have enclosures that are over 10years old and never had a problem. I've had more dramas with melamine


----------



## Krinchley (May 14, 2019)

Do you use any sort of sealant?


----------



## Bl69aze (May 14, 2019)

I think it's important to say you shouldn't use any wood that has been treated with Chemicals - best to ask in the store if it is locally sourced, as 
all wood from overseas gets treated with some sort of chemical for Quarantine/biosecurity reasons


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 14, 2019)

Krinchley said:


> Do you use any sort of sealant?


Yes I use an exterior varnish stain


----------



## Krinchley (May 15, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> Yes I use an exterior varnish stain


Any particular one?


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 15, 2019)

Cabot's , teak colour


----------



## Melmy (Jun 9, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> Cabot's , teak colour View attachment 327114



Do you just use regular pine from the hardware store? What thickness? 
Your tanks look great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks, the frames are 42mm DAR pine wrapped up in 9mm shiplap which is just tongue and groove pine available at any hardware or timber yard.Finished with a 16x60 mm fascia.


----------

